# Milky Way wide angle Astrophotography



## Aloicious (May 5, 2011)

So I got off work a little early tonight and tried some wide angle astrophotography, I'm not totally sure exactally what this is, but I believe its a portion of the milky way. I'm in north america and this shot was facing northish at ~0345.

This is a stack of about 7, 25s, 35mm f2, ISO1000 shots. next time I think I'll try a little lower ISO to clean up a little of the noise. might also lower it to 20s. this is through my 35mm f1.8 lens. C&C always welcome.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 5, 2011)

Very cool shot!
(Sorry, no C&C from me, don't know enough about astrophotography to say anything useful in that department)


----------



## spacefuzz (May 5, 2011)

our galaxy is beautiful!


----------



## Aloicious (May 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, I want to get an actual tracking mount and learn more about astronomy myself so I can get some pics of some deep space objects, but this one turned out pretty well I think.

BTW, blacksheep, I dig the quote in your signature.


----------



## Foxman (May 6, 2011)

BlackSheep said:


> Very cool shot!
> (Sorry, no C&C from me, don't know enough about astrophotography to say anything useful in that department)



+1, I am amazed this was shot with a 50MM.


----------



## Aloicious (May 6, 2011)

for anyone interested, I actually identified what it is, its part of the milky way galaxy (which is ours), and it includes alot of known objects, the brigtest pink 'star' that is just left of center is actually M8, or the lagoon Nebula, AKA Hourglass Nebula...I need to get my telescope pointed at that, this guy has pics of it through a very large scope on this site, its incredible:
M8DK15

the largest named object is the Pipe Nebula, which is a dark nebula, its kinda hard to see unless you know what you're looking for, its directly right of M8, just right of the center on my pic, here is someone's shot of the exact same area, which points out the pipe nebula and other known deep space objects, most of which are also seen in my picture:
http://www.dl-digital.com/astrophoto/astrpix/pipe-neb-annoted1.jpg

I'm really happy with how it turned out, next time I'll have to drive a little further, get completely away from man made light, and take my telescope too.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 7, 2011)

Very interesting, thanks for the extra information & links.
When you get more shots, please post them, I would really enjoy seeing them!


----------



## Aloicious (May 8, 2011)

absolutely, I work graveyards though, so its quite difficult to go shooting at night, the cloud cover and weather have to really correlate with my few days off. heh


----------

